# Lois, november 12, 2005 - sept. 8,2009



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry
and so young....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just watched her videos.
You can see well loved she was...she smiled through them all.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry, she was far too young.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Lois was a very sweet and happy girl.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, she was much to young to leave.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lois..she was so young. My thoughts and prayers are with you. RIP Lois.....


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh no...so sorry. Hugs from me and Pud


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry! Godspeed Lois


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Lois. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. And some hugs too. {{{{{}}}}}


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful young girl she was. Your videos show what a fun and happy life she had.

Sleep well sweet Lois.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.  She was much too young to leave.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Piha'eu pa'a li'ili'i kaikamahine
Play Hard Little Girl
Thank You for all you taught and all you gave.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way. It always seems unfair when they are young.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Our condolences to you and your family. Lois was a beautiful girl--treasure her memory.

Peace.

SJ


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - Lois will now be playing with new friends

Run free and sleep softly Lois


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lois looks so beautiful and classic in her pictures. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sad to hear you have lost Lois, your videos show what a wonderful life she had, how happy and loved she was. Thinking of you and your family. RIP Sweet Lois gone to young.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Lois was so young. Prayers for you and Lois.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lois*

What a beautiful dog Lois, is. I am SO VERY SORRY for your loss!
You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge and I hope that when the time is right for you, you will give your very special love to another dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful girl she was. I am so sorry for your loss especially of such a young dog.

Run softly at the bridge Lois.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Lois.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. The videos of Lois just proved how happy she was and how much she enjoyed her short life. run free Lois.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was such a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry. Way too young.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

So so sorry for your loss. Our golden girl also left us way too soon. We know just how you feel!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss too.
it's hard but she will be in our souls forever more!

it's amazing how goldens can teach us things and lois did! because she show me how to be strong and how smiling when I can't.

this is my tribute to her: smile! and remember her forever and the good things we made together!!

i miss you so muc Lois!!!... and I am sure that you are taking care of me in that rainbow!! love you girl! my supergirl!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What a wonderful little girl, may she forever run free. Prayers to you and your family.


----------

